# For the new kids: the Pineapple line



## Dirty Rig

You've heard about the Pineapple line, right?
It's this super-badass route that UP takes straight from Seattle to the Hawaii islands. I've ridden it like six or seven times! It's a freight train that goes straight under the ocean! For hundreds and hundreds of miles!

Post all your radical stories about riding the elusive Pineapple line here!

By the way, if you haven't ridden Pineapple yet, you're probably another fucking oogle, bro.


----------



## yarn and glue

I rode the Pineapple Line for fifteen years and never stopped for water once. Then I punched a hole in a volcano!


----------



## yarn and glue

Remember: by pulling a bandana over your face just right, you can trap enough air to breathe for about fifteen hours.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Man I was riding it and fell off. It ran over my head, and I had to get up and run supa fast to jump on it again. Thanks for the bandana tip..next time I won't have to hold my breathe the whole way!


----------



## mylon

Anybody have any maps or schedules for the pineapple? Im trying to find a good rail. Also i herd its hot like hotter than roseville even. Any tips? If it makes a difference im starting from a walmart store location.

EDIT: Fuck you guys who disabling all-caps!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

There is no schedule yo, you call them and they pick you up. It's like jesus, it can be everywhere all at once.


----------



## bote

My homey t-bag was ridin the pineaple 1 munth ago and he said there white jet skis parked like hiding behind the P of the PAcific (I guess that´s like right before the A, I dunno though I´m gonna go for my first trainhop in 2 years my mom said I have to mow the lawn first it´s so fucked up) t-bag said he could tell they were bulls so watch out anybody who´s going tat way, cheers!


----------



## yarn and glue

I heard they started using Giant Squid with x-ray vision to detect riders.


----------



## sprout

I was riding the Pineapple Express back in '86. For some reason, we didn't crew change at the big island; I had to hop off on the fly at 60 knots when I saw land. Turned out I had gotten off at Kalaupapa at the leprosy colony. But they turned out to be cool, I drank hella forties with them before I got back on the Pineapple Express.


----------



## oldmanLee

Back in '81 after I got back in the states,I wound up living in la petit roche,and had a job working at one of the non-union railcar repair shops.You could always tell when a PE car came in,the saltwater always destroyed the truck springs,and the damned barnacles were at least 4 inches thick.They really have improved things since those days,what with poly coating the rolling stock to keep the little buggers from getting a grip.


----------



## Dirty Rig

yarn and glue said:


> I heard they started using Giant Squid with x-ray vision to detect riders.



Yeah, the bull in the Maui yard is actually a shark with a fricken lazer beam attached to his head.


----------



## connerR

I didn't think the Pineapple Line really existed, but it does. When I was riding it, a bull on a jet ski saw me though, so I had to jump off. 

Here's the mainline coming into the islands:


----------



## simpletoremember

doesn't the train run on unicorn blood, and skittles or something?


----------



## Dameon

I caught the pineapple express on the fly, by diving off a boat in the pacific and drilling a hole into the tunnel. Then I just waited until it was going under me and dropped down straight into a gondola. Unfortunately, I got pulled off by a tribal bull at an unmarked desert island. I didn't understand him, but he made it clear that the penalty for getting pulled off at that particular island was being eaten by the tribe. He made this clear by tying me to a pole and hanging me over a fire, while speaking angrily in a strange language and jabbing his spear at me fiercely. Luckily, I managed to use my pocket knife to cut myself free, jumped off a cliff, beat a shark into submission, and rode it the rest of the way to Hawaii.


----------



## Dirty Rig

Funny story, though. I told some kid in Georgia about the Pineapple line from WA to Hawaii, just bustin' his balls and shit.

Two months later, I got a very angry phone call from Seattle.


----------



## bote

from his mom? did the kid die trying to catch it? you should know better than telling beginners to ride PE


----------



## Dirty Rig

No, from him. He wasn't a beginner, he'd just never heard the joke before. Didn't think he'd take it seriously. Went all the way to Seattle to try to catch it, and all the Seattle kids laughed at him when he told them what he was doing. I felt bad, but I still maintain it was kinda funny.


----------



## Monkeywrench

I caught the PE back in '03 at the Astoria CC. Those tiki boxcars are the SHIT!


----------



## Smallredbox

I've never ridden the Pineapple line, but I did help build it.


----------



## LeilaniRose

I kind of feel bad for that kid Dirty Rig, poor guy looked like a dumbass.


----------



## veggieguy12

anyone rode it recently? i heard they are re-routing traffic up to near anchorage and then down
new catchout info for Pineapple will be in 2011 cru change
also, they are almost always using dpus on the morning departures, ask friendly worker
there has been talk of a heat-detector gun too, so make sure to eat a bunch of ice before the tunnel comes up outta the ocean and runs onto the island


----------



## JonnyNothings

I also heard the PE also was building under the U.S and was going to C.C in Alliance, Nebraska to connect with this new "Tea Party Express Line". I met some people who have talked about this new project they call it the Tpel. Has anyone heard of this or know when its going to be finished. I was told that it goes from Boston Harbour to Finland. That would be extreme. If anyone has more info on the Tpel let me know!


----------



## finn

Oh, make sure to grab some rail spikes from that line if you see any lying around! Those stainless steel rail spikes are really hard to come by, and I'll pay you a nice fee for them!


----------



## JonnyNothings

If have seen this poster anywhere near the P.E C.C Please be careful.


----------



## veggieguy12

Is this a fucking joke to make my fucking head explode?!?
There are already four threads about the Pineapple line, search before posting, motherfuckers!


----------



## compass

nevermind


----------



## connerR

Your BNSF card probably won't work too well as it's a UP line. I think BNSF might have trackage rights though, I'm not sure. I saw a BNSF unit on one of the PE trains once, though. You probably won't get arrested, though. Especially once you're out in international waters. Also, try to wear a yellow or orange bandana. Da Hui is the main group that rides that line. 

For food and water, neither is necessary. It goes over the ocean, duh! Just jump in and drink up while it's sided for US Military vessels. You can also troll for fish. I caught a shark last time I was on it with nothing but a space bag and some paracord. 

This is the catch out spot for the Pineapple Line. You have to wade in the water under the bridge. It's totally _chill_, I guess you could say. Just watch out for an old homebum who goes by Captain Ahab. He has these crazy stories about whales and stuff, it gets annoying after a while.






Hope that answered your questions.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

First CC, I'll post some night shots soon. Oh ya...BNSF sure does have track rights. Notice the yard is fenced.


----------



## connerR

dirtyfacedan said:


> First CC, I'll post some night shots soon. Oh ya...BNSF sure does have track rights. Notice the yard is fenced.



I'd stay away from that spot, though. I have a friend who knew a guy who got life in prison for thinking about going there. I guess the bull is a real mean guy.


----------



## Dirty Rig

Sorry if everyone got all butthurt about another Pineapple thread. Didn't realize the content in the "general banter" forum was such high-priority.


----------



## compass

They're being sarcastic too, this thread has made some good shots at the forum as well. Don't get all butthurt


----------



## JonnyNothings

Its really funny and it passes the time.


----------



## compass

Ban! With every idiotic drunken post made by rememberboozername!


----------



## yarn and glue

canada is so awesome you guys


----------



## cricketonthemove

yarn and glue said:


> canada is so awesome you guys




Not that I see the relevance, but i fucking agree!


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

can anyone post the ccg entry for the pineapple express? thx


----------



## connerR

johnny lightspeed said:


> can anyone post the ccg entry for the pineapple express? Thx



zomg get teh banhammer ready


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

ArrowInOre said:


> That's it, the next asshole that asks for a CC for the PE has to walk the length of the line, fuck that ...(Moderator hammer struck, "So mote it be!")



Seriously people, getting really friggin annoying. Over the river and through the woods, how hard can that be to fucking remember...shit!


----------



## Matt Derrick

this is now one of my favorite threads on StP!


----------



## smellsea

i rode the pineapple line in a pile of trash miles high! me and all my buddies, we hid under the trash, ate the trash, and breathed trash for 10 days, straight threw the ocean to hawaii. yep.


----------



## Rstank

yeah i took my ride.....long long wait but once we took off boy howdy it took up speed....i tried moving to another car when i fell off....and i had to fucking hitch luckly there was a HUGE busy current and a couple of nice Mormon squids gave me a ride and stopped to feed me some CRUSTations.......pretty sweet adventure all and all


----------



## Bendixontherails

simpletoremember said:


> doesn't the train run on unicorn blood, and skittles or something?


 

it's a 60/40 mix of whale oil and panda tears.


----------



## smellsea

rememberusername said:


> Where is the PE hopout spot, what is it like? Is it chill? Is there freq for the PE? What should I pack? Can I drink the water on the trip? Will my dog be ok? Do I need a black or red bandana? Can I get arrested on this line? Will my BNSF member card get me out of trouble? Should I bring food? Is it safe to ride on top of a gondola full of scrap metal, naked?
> 
> What are some of your experiences with the PE? I didnt read the posts above.... and I probably wont.




ha-ha.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

hahaha... why is this in the wastebin... its just funny...
i heard about this when i was 12 and at least imagined a big plastic tube around rails...


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

HEY, this sounds like made-up!!!!


----------

